
Decentralized Tipping for Websites - roadbeats
https://kodfabrik.com/journal/decentralized-tipping-for-websites/
======
jeremiahlee
I love (and use) Flattr. Brave is basically the same idea. But neither seems
to have much traction, even though they are simple to setup. I'm not sure
getting people to dive into Ethereum will be easier, but I like the
standardization and decentralization aspects.

~~~
roadbeats
thanks!

